# Which Online Hydroponics Store?



## BugsBunny (Jan 23, 2012)

Which online hydroponics store do you recommend?  I need some ph buffer solution, so I'd like to find a "busy" store that sells enough to keep fresh stuff on the shelves.


----------



## Iron Emmett (Jan 23, 2012)

I always use hxxp://www.gchydro.com, they are inexpensive and they have free shipping, they always give me tons of free samples as well.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 24, 2012)

I typically buy from Discount-hydro.com and have never had a single issue with them. The prices are competetive but not the best. But the products and service are solid.


----------



## Stoneage (Jan 24, 2012)

plantlighting hydro


----------



## dman1234 (Jan 24, 2012)

hXXp://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/

Change XX to TT

I just realized this is the same one as posted above.


----------



## nugatronica (Jan 24, 2012)

check out ebay!


----------



## pcduck (Jan 24, 2012)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> hXXp://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/
> 
> Change XX to TT
> 
> I just realized this is the same one as posted above.




:yeahthat: Quick shipping and great customer service.


----------



## Locked (Jan 24, 2012)

I buy my ph up and down on eBay....I like GH's up and down. Bought my light setups from HTGsupply.com.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Feb 20, 2012)

Iron Emmett said:
			
		

> I always use hxxp://www.gchydro.com, they are inexpensive and they have free shipping, they always give me tons of free samples as well.


LOL, so do I (well, at least most of the time)...I actually go to their warehouse where I can get FFOF cheap.

discount-hydro.com is another cool mail-order joint with an awesome warehouse.  I snailmailed them a pic of tomato and pepper plants growing in an aero tank I built with various of their parts.  When I went there a few months later I was surprised to see the pic tacked to a wall in their warehouse.


----------



## brandylorton (May 15, 2012)

For the ph buffer it is ok to use a online store. But for the other things i would like to prefer the local market around you. Because the local market will have the nutrient available according to the local conditions and as per the need.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (May 16, 2012)

my 2 favorite are htgsupply cause they always have cheap stuff, and ehydroponics b/c they take paypal


----------



## brandylorton (May 16, 2012)

ShOrTbUs said:
			
		

> my 2 favorite are htgsupply cause they always have cheap stuff, and ehydroponics b/c they take paypal


What is that htg supply. Does they provide it for cheap stuff? It will be nice if we can get cheap  stuff here. After all the stuff is goign to be in the use after some time too.


----------

